# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  About the marketplace

## Eddie

Just wanted to update you guys on the Marketplace on this site.  Currently we have it set up as a forum.  However we are in the process of implementing Panjo into the site.  You can see the new marketplace by clicking on "Classifieds" at the top of this site (or clicking http://3dprintboard.com/classifieds.php).  We are working with the developers of Panjo to integrate it into the forum so that all new items that are added to the marketplace are also posted in the folders.  

Let me know if you have any suggestions or ideas.

Ed

----------

